# Bruising?



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you bruise easier than years past?  I got a bit worried because I have a large very dark bruise where the nurse tried to start an iv line on my arm this past Monday and then decided she should have picked the juicier one she spotted up above and proceeded to switch it out.  Now this thing doesn't seem to be going away.


View attachment 11025


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2014)

Owie-ow-ow!  That looks painful!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

I've had them switch it to another spot before, but, I never bruised like that in the past.  It doesn't anymore, only when she first went in.  The spot where she ended up with the IV line is nearly perfectly clear.  Go figure.  ha, ha, ha.  I guess with getting older my veins just are getting less agreeable, but, I really wanted to smack her for not going for what she described as the juicier vein in the first place.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Do you bruise easier than years past?  I got a bit worried because I have a large very dark bruise where the nurse tried to start an iv line on my arm this past Monday and then decided she should have picked the juicier one she spotted up above and proceeded to switch it out.  Now this thing doesn't seem to be going away.



As we age our skin become thinner and our blood vessels are closer to the skin, the capillaries thin and stretch , it's a very common condition among seniors in their 60's.  Also if you are taking certain medications that thin the blood such as blood pressure meds, doctors recommend aspirin for heart patients in some cases and that thins the blood.   They are pushing aspirin as a colon cancer preventative.  But it should be noted and checked by your doctor as it could be a side effect or sign of something else.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't noticed any bruising problems (yet), but my mother in law used to get horrible bruises like that when they tried to take blood.  They say that older people have thinner skin, and the tissues that support the blood vessels are more fragile with age.

Another cause for bruising is either blood thinners, prescriptions like Warfarin, aspirin, or natural supplements that thin the blood like fish oil, vitamin E, etc.  Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) deficiency can also cause bruising.  http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02931/Bruises.html


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, every bump and scrape I bruise like crazy. My skin is getting quite thin and I take a blood thinner, for A fib, which doesn't help.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

but, but, but, I'm not in my 60's just yet, I still have a few more years.  But, yes, I understand about the aging thing, just not fun when a year ago this sort of thing didn't happen and now whoosh!  body going even further straight down the commode.  LOL.  I checked on a few sites said this is typical in some instances, especially as we age, could last for a week.  I'm not taking blood thinners, but a week ago, I did use dmso, which could possibly have had an affect or maybe not.  If it hasn't disappeared within a weeks time, I will be sure to alert my physician.  I was suppose to see my regular doc last week, but missed that appointment, so, I need to see her anyway, I will try to get an appt sooner than later, my blood pressure has been elevated the last few readings.  It used to be quite good, but not so of late.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Yes, every bump and scrape I bruise like crazy. My skin is getting quite thin and I take a blood thinner, for A fib, which doesn't help.




I've noticed other bruises that have popped up out of no where from time to time, it can be baffling, but, this one really had me scratching my head and a little nervous for a minute.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2014)

April, I wouldn't be too concerned unless it doesn't start to fade away soon. Have you heard that to drink a lot of water before a blood tests? It helps to expand blood vessels and makes it easier for the nurse to find vein.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> April, I wouldn't be too concerned unless it doesn't start to fade away soon. Have you heard that to drink a lot of water before a blood tests? It helps to expand blood vessels and makes it easier for the nurse to find vein.



No, because with the dang procedure I had, they want you to eat and drink as little as possible because of the sedative you, if you have anything more than a few sips of water, they might cancel the procedure or at least not give you the sedative and I wasn't risking not getting the sedative.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2014)

:notfair:I see. But it does work for regular blood tests.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> :notfair:I see. But it does work for regular blood tests.



I love water and have to go for regular blood work, so that's good to know.  So thanks bunches.  :thumbsup:


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2014)

I was all the time being bruised. I went to a Hematologist for my anemia and pointed my bruises out to her and like Son_of_Perdition wrote in his post above, that is exactly what she told me. Also, I was told to stop taking the 81 mgs. of aspirin each day and see if that helps. I did that and the bruising has stopped. I was taking the aspirin just because I had read in "Readers Digest" that this is a good idea for people over 55 to do. I guess it's true what they say about self-medicating.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2014)

I donate blood frequently and the techs at the blood bank are so skilled and hardly ever leave more than a tiny, tiny bruise.  The blood techs at the lab, though, almost always leave a good-sized bruise.  My theory:  if the techs at the blood bank bruised you badly, you'd not be likely to ever come back, they're very careful; the ones at the lab have a captive audience.....you *HAVE* to come back, at least to SOME lab, on a regular basis.  Sigh.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2014)

Oldman, Jujube, thank you both, I'm taking it all in.  I have an appointment tomorrow to see the doctor, not my regular doc, but on in her office, since my regular doctor's schedule is backed up till after next week and with my bp being as elevated as it has been and a bit of chest pain lately, I'm thought it best to get in soon as possible, so seeing the doctor tomorrow morning and will have to check out the arm, frankly it looks worse today than it did yesterday.  I know it's stupid, but with the way my chest was feeling, I took a children's aspirin, just to be on the safe side.  Several years ago I did have a TIA and just wanted to air on the side of safety till I can get in to see the doctor.    Normally I've controlled my bp with diet and admit, I've not been great of late, but will get back on track, but it could be other things going on as well and I really don't want to have to take bp meds unless absolutely necessary.  Two of my sis

View attachment 11047
You would think I would know better considering at least two of my sister's passed due to blood, heart related issues before reaching the age of 50.  The other two siblings medical, but not heart related.  Anyway  I think this is just another wakeup call.  The thing I fear is a stroke and becoming incapacitated and having to depend on someone else for my daily needs, so, time to get back on track and revamp my diet again.  So no more cake for me.  

I'll get back to this when I have news from the doc later tomorrow.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2014)

I should add after my previous rather melodramatic post, my belief is that my chest pain is really just a response to an uncomfortable fit with my bras underwire, but, having worked in health-care here and there a time or two, all I keep hearing in my head is the darn PSA about never ignore warning signs.  So erring on the side of caution.


----------



## Lon (Nov 13, 2014)

I take a blood thinner daily that not only allows for easy bruising, but the slightest scratch or cut I will bleed easily. I stay out of the rose gardens and take extra care shaving.


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 13, 2014)

I bruise easily as well. My doc blames it on "old skin" which is thinner as already mentioned. I'm at the point where my daughter's dog draws blood if she jumps on me or get a bruise from bumping a table. I was on blood thinners for a while after having a pulmonary embolism and, as my friend would say, "Damn Chris, you bleed if you look at something sharp!"

My only caution would be to watch that a bruise doesn't get worse. A lot of people get staph infections when getting blood drawn or IV's inserted.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

Speaking of bruising.  I had my top teeth pulled on Monday.  I have two black eyes..


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Speaking of bruising.  I had my top teeth pulled on Monday.  I have two black eyes..



Oh no, so sorry QS.  How does the rest of you feel, is your mouth feeling ok, is the surrounding area aching?  Feel better soon.  :bighug:

================================================


Thank you all for the contributions, it's all been quite helpful; I guess this thinning skin, blood thing is just something we deal with, really, I should know these things.  I've had a few jobs and careers during my lifetime and one involved caring for sick and people getting up in age, but, I've forgotten so much of what I learned it's like everything is new again.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

When I was bruising, I spoke with several doctors about it and none of them seemed to be overly-concerned. Like I said previously, the Hematologist told me about us (older folks) having thin skin, but I was bruising for no apparent reason. I wouldn't even get hit and I would bruise. He said to give up the aspirin and I did and the bruising stopped. However, if you are having heart and BP issues, I would recommend to go on an aspirin regiment of one-81mgs. (baby aspirin coated) per day. Walking is also good to lower your BP. There is a "mild" Rx that you can take to help control your BP as well. It is a tiny little white pill called Atenolol. It may also help, if you mention it to your Doctor.

Good Luck.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2014)

My doctor told me its a combo of aging and blood thinners I take. Nothing to be too concerned about. My fear is, if I live too many more years, that when I sneeze, my nose will turn black and blue.:what1:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> When I was bruising, I spoke with several doctors about it and none of them seemed to be overly-concerned. Like I said previously, the Hematologist told me about us (older folks) having thin skin, but I was bruising for no apparent reason. I wouldn't even get hit and I would bruise. He said to give up the aspirin and I did and the bruising stopped. However, if you are having heart and BP issues, I would recommend to go on an aspirin regiment of one-81mgs. (baby aspirin coated) per day. Walking is also good to lower your BP. There is a "mild" Rx that you can take to help control your BP as well. It is a tiny little white pill called Atenolol. It may also help, if you mention it to your Doctor.
> 
> Just back home from the doctor, Oldman like as you stated he isn't concerned about it, says it could take weeks to go back to normal, not to worry for now.
> 
> ...



_Just back home from the doctor, Oldman like as you stated he isn't concerned about it, says it could take weeks to go back to normal, not to worry for now. _

_I had an ekg, which was fine, no change from last year's, but the doctor is still a bit concerned about the bp and how I've been feeling lately, so I'm being scheduled to see a cardio doc, they're sending my paperwork over and I'll get a call for an appt date. The doctor did call my pharmacy with a script for a med to lower my BP. I said I'd try changing my diet first, but, he said that would be good, but at this point, lets go ahead with the med because this and the other concerns at the moment have been going on for a bit too long now and I keep flipping back and forth and theres no telling what damage is being done while I'm going from good to bad bp every few months._

_I don't remember the name of BP med, but will make note when I pick it up from the pharmacy._




Pappy said:


> My doctor told me its a combo of aging and blood thinners I take. Nothing to be too concerned about. My fear is, if I live too many more years, that when I sneeze, my nose will turn black and blue.:what1:



You are such a hoot.  LOL  I'm not trying to live too long, I'm just trying not live in a state of incapacitation, if I drop tonight, I'm fine with it, as long as I don't wake to a state of having to depend on someone else to wipe me, on a permanent basis, I'm good to go.  :cart:  So for now, I'm going to live it up as much as feasibly possible till that time comes.  OK, I'm starting to ramble.  LOL  Evidently, I'm not getting enough oxygen to the brain.  He, he, he.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 18, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the cardio office, and my doctor's office, back and forth, trying to get the correct script so my insurance will cover a chemical induced stress test as it would be near impossible for me to do the regular one.  Keeping fingers crossed that the doc can send over the correct script this time.

Oh and this is what I went home with, the nurse sent me home with gifts last friday from the ekg

View attachment 11194 View attachment 11195

As far as the bruise, it wasn't changing much in color, so, I've started applying ice and that seems to be helping, this is the latest residuals:

View attachment 11193


----------



## Twixie (Nov 18, 2014)

I bruise really easily..always have done...


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

I was on coumadin anticoagulation therapy for many years and during that period my forearms seemed to be always bruised. Recently I switched to Eliquis which is one of the new anticoagulants which according to studies does a somewhat better job of preventing stroke than coumadin. Now my forearms are totally free of bruises which is good but I've also had a series of very light TIAs which is not good at all.


----------

